# Does a copper pot call sound any good



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Who makes a great sounding copper call and do they sound any good ?


----------



## antnye (Jan 10, 2013)

I got one from Tim Sandford last year that sounds great. Very raspy.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't think they sound near as good as glass or slate but I killed a gobbler on Redlands WMA years ago that wouldn't hear nothing but a copper call that I had. That's the only call in my vest that he'd answer.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Yes!*

I got one from a custom call maker on a turkey hunting forum that I visit and that thing sounds good. On my copper call the pot is made out of some of the prettiest wood you've ever seen.  

Ps: The call in my avatar is the copper call I'm talking about.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 10, 2013)

Some do.. and some don't.  All depends on the maker, and even more so on the individual call.  I've heard great things about Larry Gresser's copper pots, and would seek him out if I was considering one.


----------



## six (Jan 10, 2013)

I have one of Larry's copper pot's and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> I've heard great things about Larry Gresser's copper pots, and would seek him out if I was considering one.



I've got one I'll give you if you'll come get it. Heck, I might even pay you to take it.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 10, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've got one I'll give you if you'll come get it. Heck, I might even pay you to take it.



I'll send money for shipping haha, what don't you like about it?


----------



## AW2010 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love mine, got it last season from Misfire Games calls! Dang good call and it is a killer for sure!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> I'll send money for shipping haha, what don't you like about it?



Sounds like a hen with strep throat.


----------



## gregg (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm pretty decent on a pot call and my copper pot is a hard one to run, it does sound pretty good, although I think I like glass better....But, I have killed birds using the copper pot. Heck, I've still killed way more turkeys with a diaphram than all of my pots combined, but I had a glass pot that was unreal, I could call-em in with that one....but I digress, copper pots will do the job too


----------



## Duff (Jan 10, 2013)

AW2010 said:


> I love mine, got it last season from Misfire Games calls! Dang good call and it is a killer for sure!



Yep. Got one from Lee last year. They take a little gettin use to and sound a little different, but I like it


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 10, 2013)

Duff said:


> Yep. Got one from Lee last year. They take a little gettin use to and sound a little different, but I like it



I don't have one from him, but I've ran the one he has in his vest.. it's awesome.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll stick to glass or crystal. Copper is too finicky.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought a copper pot call from Tim Sandford last year. It's a well made, great sounding call. The copper surface has a very unique sound. It's just another option you have to get the tom within range.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2013)

AW2010 said:


> I love mine, got it last season from Misfire Games calls! Dang good call and it is a killer for sure!





Duff said:


> Yep. Got one from Lee last year. They take a little gettin use to and sound a little different, but I like it




Thanks guys, glad you like them. They are a different sounding call, and require specific attention to conditioning. But once that thing is conditioned right, have mercy!!!!!! Copper will get responses on days when most other calls wont, not sure if it has to do with the frequency of the copper or what. And raspy?! I can only compare it to a chain smoking 80 year old alcholic lady of the evening



J Gilbert said:


> I don't have one from him, but I've ran the one he has in his vest.. it's awesome.



And that is the ONLY call I have ever made that is not for sale


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an Osage copper over glass by lights out in Arkansas took me a minute to get it but it beats my warbird copper over tiger wood I've been playing with the lights out sounds pretty but the warbird not so much. Lol copper is unique and I've pulled a gobble on days that u couldn't buy a gobble.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> I have an Osage copper over glass by lights out in Arkansas took me a minute to get it but it beats my warbird copper over tiger wood I've been playing with the lights out sounds pretty but the warbird not so much. Lol copper is unique and I've pulled a gobble on days that u couldn't buy a gobble.



Wendell makes a great pot call and is an awesome Christian man


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 11, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> And that is the ONLY call I have ever made that is not for sale



Mr. Lee,

Wes told me at the banquet that it's his goal to get that call from you, said he already got the box out of your vest once!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought one from Andy Kaiser several years back that I am pretty fond of.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 11, 2013)

AW2010 said:


> I love mine, got it last season from Misfire Games calls! Dang good call and it is a killer for sure!



Same here....great sounding call.  It has a different tone that they don't hear all the time.

I did not kill a bird with it last year but I plan on it this year for sure....most likely in TX....those Rio's love that high pich!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 12, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> Mr. Lee,
> 
> Wes told me at the banquet that it's his goal to get that call from you, said he already got the box out of your vest once!



That sorry thing has a ton of my calls, but I guarantee THAT one will not be one of them


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 12, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> Same here....great sounding call.  It has a different tone that they don't hear all the time.
> 
> I did not kill a bird with it last year but I plan on it this year for sure....most likely in TX....those Rio's love that high pich!!



Thats exactly right, different pitch can make a difference. Much the reason why a trumpet can get responses when other calls cant. I look forward to the pictures from TX, unless I can find a way to hide in your luggage


----------



## deuce1 (Jan 13, 2013)

i have had success with my copper pot. it runs easy; just condition it and striker before hunt. i even had one run off my table in perry last year. i hope whoever swiped it enjoyed calling with it. i have forgiven them i just hope they asked God to forgive them. Mountainz2 just give them all a test run and see which one you like better cause it depends on how you run a pot cause you are the one that will be hunting with it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a small diameter copper pot that Andy Kaiser made for me years ago when he had just begun experimenting with copper.  To this day, it is the single best sounding friction call I've ever heard.  It is just a flat out nasty turkey call.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a copper call that waddle whacker on here made last year.  Sounds awesome to me.  I like the different pitch of the copper ecspecially in areas where birds have heard every other pot call, box call, and diaphram several times.


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 14, 2013)

I made one for myself last year and every single time I used it, I got a hen to get fired up and just berate me with her yelpin'. 

Not sure why but they've got a higher pitch, that I know.

Mine have very good roll over also. 

I'll have one in my vest from here on out because if that boss hen gets fired up and just happens to have a tom in toe, it could end well for me.


----------



## gregg (Jan 14, 2013)

> I'll have one in my vest from here on out because if that boss hen gets fired up and just happens to have a tom in toe, it could end well for me.


Yeah, sounds like you have a good call there.


----------

